# GF: Gentoo Fundamentals

## pjp

Navigation: [Table of Contents]

GF1:  What are the letters in "[ebuild N]"?

GF2:  xx config files need updating  

GF3:  How do I get a list of installed packages?

GF4:    Can portage build one package while downloading others?

GF5: What are masked packages? KEYWORDS / package.mask

GF6:  Difference between 'emerge sync' and 'emerge rsync'?

GF7:  emerge doesn't work at all any more, what can I do?

GF8:  I'm trying to install this program (e.g. vim), and it keeps trying to install all these libraries (e.g. X, gnome) that I don't want. What should I do? 

GF9:  How can I create custom ebuilds that portage will find and that don't get deleted when resyncing?

GF10:  What do I do if an ebuild is missing from portage and emerge search doesn't find what I'm looking for?

GF11:  Can portage be run as a non-root user?

GF12:   Portage and 'fixpackages'

GF13:  What are .keep files?

GF14: When will the next release of gentoo be available?

GF15: Rsync etiquette OR How often should I sync?

GF16: Help! My "world" file is gone/corrupt!

GF17: I emerged <package>, how do I uninstall it?

GF18: I have upgraded gcc and now emerge fails right and left.

GF19: Packages fail to unmerge.

GF20: C compiler cannot create executables

GF21: C preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check

GF22: Circular upgrades and downgrades of a package

GF23: Error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5

----------

